
PageMaps – a clean and simple chrome extension that makes text addresses useful - volonte
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/pagemaps/manmjlkfibimmiiljcfgeaobjfkpemai/reviews
======
adam-s
Surprised they don't have this yet. Did a quick search in Chrome App Store
shows mediocre older versions of this. Looks useful.

